# Removed the Nervous Twitching Today!!!



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Made our first trek onto the hard deck! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Destination was...where else...Pineview of course. :mrgreen: Met up with LH2 and Smokeonthewater.

Temp on arrival at 0700 was a balmy -1* on departure at roughly 1600 a heat wave 21*.

Lots of folks off the north side of Cemetery Point and the same with the south side of Browning Point...didn't see anyone really off Browning Point

Lures used were nuclear ants tipped with waxie, spikes, Perch eye. Did try a Ratso but fish didn't seem to interested...appears they want a vertical _vs_ horizontal presentation...so put back on the Ant...and it was basically no-stop bites and fish coming topside. Water depth fished was between 40-45'

Everywhere we punched holes clear dark hard ice at 5" with roughly 2" of hard snowcone ice on top...areas we walked on/off the ice only a dusting of snow on the clear dark ice. No slush to be found but some rather large cracks noted in the ice some almost an inch wide...when we left and driving past the Narrows we did notice what appears to be indications of water at the very beginning of the Narrows... -)O(-

There were 2 snowmobiles that came on the ice from the North side of Cemetery Point...didn't venture out far...went up the North side of Cemetery Point turned around and went off the ice in the same area they came on the ice...they stayed close to shore. Didn't see any ATVs at all...everyone hoofing it...

Managed a kitchen sink full of Perch a few smaller Crappie...Largest Perch went 10" all the rest 7-8"...yep the smaller Perch are out in force...we'll find the Jumbos...just need to work it.

[attachment=0:29u4ptmc]100E0024.JPG[/attachment:29u4ptmc]


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Removed the Neverous Twitching Today!!!*

It looks like you had a great day I went up on there on Friday caught a ton of small perch glad to see you made it out did you take Hersey with ya? 8)


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Removed the Neverous Twitching Today!!!*

Glad you got out and got some fish. I'm hooked on ice fishing!! I can't decided where to go tomorrow but I'm going someplace!! Prolly the narrows.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Removed the Neverous Twitching Today!!!*

You can't beat a day like that for your first trip out, Good job.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Removed the Neverous Twitching Today!!!*



Size Matters said:


> did you take Hersey with ya? 8)


Unfortunately our beloved 4-legs didn't go with us...even though she's a lab she's lean not much body fat to stay warm...plus we know she wouldn't hang as she lies in front of the fireplace all the time when we're home and the fireplace is on...talk about spoiled.

Yep without a doubt is was a good day...even though we didn't find the jumbos...we now have several Perch and Crappie dinners...can't wait for the next trip...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Removed the Neverous Twitching Today!!!*

Good start, K2.
I hope that Pineview will produce some big Perch and Crappie this year.

My son is there right now at 9:30pm. 
He is fishing over by the Port Ramp.
He just sent me a picture of a Crappie that is at least 14" long.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Removed the Neverous Twitching Today!!!*

Nice work!


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

Very very nice 1st trip!! Hopefully you get to make a dozen more trips just like that this season...


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well Done!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

WAy to spoil someones fishing hole g-pa D.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

K2. Thanks for the great report. I rely on your reports of Pineview because you are closer and your reports are so thorough and helpful. Again. Thanks.


----------

